# Algae Eater For A 10 Gallon



## rolo

What is a good algae eater for a 10 gallon tank, and how many of them should I get? Keep in mind that I have 3 guppies in my tank at the moment, but my plan is to have 7 or 8 within the next month and a half. Also, do algae eaters strictly eat just algae, or do you feed them other food as well?

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tazman

Nerite snails would be a good option.


----------



## Malakh

That sounds pretty stocked to me so you might be limited fish wise. But I have been having an algae problem and decided about three weeks ago to get some Otocinclus catfish. They have been doing an OK job. They also seem healthy.

I have read that many of them die within the first few weeks or so because they are often placed into tanks without much algae. This would be when you would want to give them some sort of algae tablet or zucci, cucumber etc. You would also want to get these in a group of probably three minimum. But three would require a good amount of algae.

My three haven't been very receptive to alternative foods. Thank god I have a lot of algae. I also have good amount cyanobacterium and it looks like they've been eating it.


----------



## 1077

Amano shrimp .
I have some in 80 gal planted tank, and have yet to lose one due to predation from several species of fishes kept with them.
LDA 25 plecos could work in ten gal and are a bit more hardy than the otocinclus in my opinion.


----------



## Byron

I also don't think you have space for adding fish. And I would also suggest snails and shrimp instead, given what you now have and presumably the water is medium hard or harder, ideal for shrimp and snails.

If you have live plants, these will also help keep algae at bay. And it is only for the plants that algae is trouble. If you have no live plants, algae is actually beneficial as it performs similar tasks to plants only much less, by taking up nutrients, CO2 and ammonia and producing oxygen.

Byron.


----------



## rolo

Byron said:


> I also don't think you have space for adding fish. And I would also suggest snails and shrimp instead, given what you now have and presumably the water is medium hard or harder, ideal for shrimp and snails.
> 
> If you have live plants, these will also help keep algae at bay. And it is only for the plants that algae is trouble. If you have no live plants, algae is actually beneficial as it performs similar tasks to plants only much less, by taking up nutrients, CO2 and ammonia and producing oxygen.
> 
> Byron.


Really? So other then harming plants, it is actually beneficial for your tank? I always read that you should clean your alagae regularly though...?


----------



## Hanky

depends on what kind of algae your talking about as to what fish/snails/shrimp will eat up. can you describe the algae?


----------



## fish monger

rolo said:


> Really? So other then harming plants, it is actually beneficial for your tank? I always read that you should clean your alagae regularly though...?


I keep the front glass clean and pretty much let the rest of it go. Since I have live plants, algae isn't much of an issue. Some sources warn about the possibility of algae dying and polluting the tank. If your system is fairly stable, that shouldn't be a big concern. Depending on your setup, algae can look like a natural part of an underwater scene, or it can be an eyesore. If I had all artificial decorations, I'd probably try not to have algae at all. With natural features, a patina of algae on rocks and driftwood can really add to the overall impression of a little piece of nature. Of course, it's all a matter of preference as long as the needs of the occupants have been met.


----------



## Byron

Likewise. I clean the front glass with every water change, whether it may seem to need it or not; green dot algae is invisible at first, and doing a weekly clean with one of those aquarium sponge scrapers keeps it from getting started. I do the other walls if I see algae forming. Keeping it off the plants is essential or it will suffocate the leaves. But live plants do help to keep algae minimal; ensuring the light intensity and duration is not greater than what the plants can use, which means in balance with the nutrients, will keep algae at a disadvantage.

Algae is natural, it is a part of every aquatic ecosystem, so expecting an aquarium to be free of algae is unrealistic. But keeping it within bounds, under control, is the goal, and live plants plus light that is not beyond the plant's requirements will do this.


----------



## marshallsea

do snails and or shrimp add to a tanks fish capacity?


----------



## Byron

marshallsea said:


> do snails and or shrimp add to a tanks fish capacity?


Yes, but minimally by comparison. Assuming you mean the normal small snails, the very large ones can impact more.


----------



## marshallsea

Byron said:


> Yes, but minimally by comparison. Assuming you mean the normal small snails, the very large ones can impact more.


thank you


----------



## Hanky

I added two nirite snails and they cleaned up my tank better than anything ever has including me lol, even the silicone in the corners of my tank that was green for years became clean


----------

